# Having trouble making ClockworkRec permanent on my charge



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

Any suggestions seems im missing install_recovery.sh in my root explorer..


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

You shouldn't have to edit anything. Did you happen to take the ota update when you lost it? If so just reflash cwm via Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## tezjet (Sep 5, 2011)

Making multiple posts is not going to make people respond faster. You need more information. According to your old post you are on gummy. If you are on gummy then you are going to need to wipe/flash back to stock to continue onward. What exactly are you trying to accomplish? What is the end goal? From reading your posts you are trying to keep all apps, and get to eclipse from gummy? Not going to happen... Well, atleast not without major issues.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

look man, this is his first post on rootz he didn't realize I had already made one. People do this all the time in the nexus forums to the new guys.

So you're telling me that he can't go into clockwork (while running gummy) and flash to a new rom without first going back to stock? I have a nexus, but that just doesn't make any sense. Why couldn't he just back up his apps and then wipe everything really well and flash a new rom? Does clockwork work differently for the charge, or am I missing something?


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

tezjet said:


> Making multiple posts is not going to make people respond faster. You need more information. According to your old post you are on gummy. If you are on gummy then you are going to need to wipe/flash back to stock to continue onward. What exactly are you trying to accomplish? What is the end goal? From reading your posts you are trying to keep all apps, and get to eclipse from gummy? Not going to happen... Well, atleast not without major issues.


Making multiple posts? First of all man, if your not going to be of ANY help, do not even try.. My buddy who helps me is an hour away and posts on his own and I post on my own... whether it comes out as 2... not an issue... At least there is two people who help me.. So i would appreciate it if you would keep YOUR comments to yourself. 
Thanks for your understanding


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

CraigL said:


> You shouldn't have to edit anything. Did you happen to take the ota update when you lost it? If so just reflash cwm via Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Craig, I appreciate your help.. You actually have been helpful unlike some of these dudes. Thanks for understanding that I am just learning this stuff and it doesnt happen over night. thanks man


----------



## tezjet (Sep 5, 2011)

I love how you literally took 1 line out of my reply and decided to cry about it. I was not bashing. I am attempting to help, but rather than answer anything further in my post you blow up and get nothing accomplished. Now im the bad guy.... hmmmmm...

I am willing to help you, but like I said before you really need more information and what you are attempting to accomplish.

From the looks of it, the other thread has much more accomplished and all the answers you should need. Goodluck on your charge journey.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

tezjet said:


> Making multiple posts is not going to make people respond faster. You need more information. According to your old post you are on gummy. If you are on gummy then you are going to need to wipe/flash back to stock to continue onward. What exactly are you trying to accomplish? What is the end goal? From reading your posts you are trying to keep all apps, and get to eclipse from gummy? Not going to happen... Well, atleast not without major issues.


I love how you took the time to do something that you said people wouldn't do, haha, kinda proved yourself wrong









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, haven't gotten a response so I'll ask again. If he got the update before flashing gummy, is there any reason to go back to stock before he flashes another rom?

Basically, I know he has the new radios, but does gummy have a kernel in it? Is there any other reason he should go back to stock before trying tweak?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Hey, haven't gotten a response so I'll ask again. If he got the update before flashing gummy, is there any reason to go back to stock before he flashes another rom?
> 
> Basically, I know he has the new radios, but does gummy have a kernel in it? Is there any other reason he should go back to stock before trying tweak?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


He should definitely flash back to stock and take the ota to get to fp1 before flashing any of the current roms. Reason: gummy is an old ROM (built on ep1 or ep4). There have been a lot of system changes since then, so to ensure everything is proper, it is best to start with the stock fp1 base before flashing these new roms. Also, there were a couple different packages released for gummy, some with kernels, some without, some that converted the file system to ext4, and some that kept the stock rfs. This is another reason to return to stock...we don't have a kernel for fp1 that supports ext4 yet.

So again, the recommendation if he wants to use any of the fp1 based roms is to Odin the stock ep4 package (and use the .pit file if he used one of the ext4 versions of gummy), take the ota to fp1, and let the phone boot. This way he will have the current modems and kernel. If he wants to use Tweaked, I recommend using the Odin package.

Hopefully this helps. Good luck. 

**edit** this only needs to be done when going from one base to another. If going between roms of the same base, then you only have to boot into cwm, wipe data, cache, and dalvik. Mount /system, and flash the new ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

